# Chelsea Wolfe



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Any fans of the dark goddess of experimental folk here? I came to know about her thanks to the trailer of Game of Thrones season 4 with that awesome song of her's, _Feral Love_.

This song is even better:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

She's fairly cool for sure. A similar sounding artist is Zola Jesus






Although i'm not sure how similar she is now, but I spent so long trying to remember her name I thought i'd mention her anyway.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

I'm not a much of a fan but I took notice of her early on. She has an interesting combination of sounds and genres going on to be sure.


----------

